# .  (, , , )

## 02-09

!
    6% (      ).
, ,     ,     ?
 ,      (, ,   ?)  :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:       -    -  ,     ;   -     ..         :Smilie:

----------

- ,  ,  ,  .   -   .   ,   (),  .

----------

:               ?      ? :Embarrassment:  (   ,    .)

----------


## Feminka

>

----------

/!)))     .
        !

----------


## Feminka

,        :    .......

----------


## Fraxine

> !


     ?      -       :Wink:

----------


## tinkaer

-  ,   -      :Smilie:

----------


## Hausger

> -  ,   -


        .       - .

----------


## tinkaer

,   ,      .            -

----------

> 


 ,         .          


> - .

----------


## .

> ,        :    .......


 ?   ,   .



> .


        .
     ,    (, )   ,        ?      ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -


      -    .

----------

" "  .

    " " -   /    (      )  ,      ?

----------


## Fraxine

> " " -   /    (      )


 .

----------


## DIR

> 


.
 . :yes:

----------


## Hausger

> ?   ,   .
>          .
>      ,    (, )   ,        ?      ?


   .   , ...     :Smilie:  (   ).          .       ,  " "    . 
    ,     ,   :Smilie:

----------


## DIR

-     .     .    -  .      , ,      .     ,      .   - ,   - ,   .

----------

,       ( ) -    ,    ?    ( )   ?

----------


## DIR

.          .  :yes:

----------

> .


    !  :Smilie:    ...

  : ,  ,    -   ? ..  ,  ""   ?   - - ...

----------


## Hausger

,  .   ,             .      ,       ( ). 
   ,    -    .     .

----------


## AlexRTW

9  2006 . N 03-11-04/2/159

   -            ,    ,   .
,    ,     . 346.15     ( - )        ,     . 249 ,   ,     . 250 .
 . 1 . 346.17                 ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ).
         (, ),             (            )          .
   . 346.24  ,    ,                ,        30.12.2005 N 167.
 ,   2         ,     ,    ,     .



 - 
..

----------


## vsemenov

> ,   2         ,     ,    ,     .


    .      6%.   ,     /.         - .
  ,        ,    ,   ,        .    ,  ?      ? (,     -   ?).     - (    )?
, ,  .         ,   .

----------


## .

*vsemenov*,   -?          ?

----------


## vsemenov

> *vsemenov*,   -?          ?


,   -     ,     .             .     -  (    125,    ).       :
-         - ,    -     
-       ?      ,    -,      ,   .
          ?

, ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    -,      ,   .


   ,     "",         ,  ,  .  
         .    -   .
   6%       ,    .
        ,       .        )

----------


## vsemenov

> ,     "",         ,  ,  .  
>          .    -   .
>    6%       ,    .
>         ,       .        )


 .     .   ,       "    "?

----------


## .

. , 30.10.2008

----------

/  .        /.      : /           ,        ,       .

----------


## .

> /.


        .   ,

----------


## mizeri

> ,     "",         ,  ,  .  
>  .    -   .
>    6%       ,    .
>         ,       .        )


       ,       .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,       "    "?


     ,    --       (  ).      ?  -- ,     ? ,    "   1525-2",    ?

----------

!
 .
        .     .   .  :        ,       .    ?    ?
        ?      (,  ).      ,   .  - .

----------


## mizeri

> !
>  .
>         .     .   .  :        ,       .    ?    ?
>         ?      (,  ).      ,   .  - .


     .            (       ).   .       -   -      -.       .       , ..          .        ,     -        .

----------

> .            (       ).   .       -   -      -.       .       , ..          .        ,     -        .


 !
     ?
        z-.           .
    .

----------

> !
>      ?
>         z-.           .
>     .


                .         -     (     ),       z-.   ,        .      ,     ( )   -100-, 2000-    .

----------

-  2 :   .   3:  ?

----------


## mizeri

> -  2 :   .   3:  ?


  :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## Misha

.

 : , 15 %,  ,   ,  .

    ,  , ,   .

:

1.     , ,   .    ?
2.        ?

.

----------


## mizeri

> .
> 
>  : , 15 %,  ,   ,  .
> 
>     ,  , ,   .
> 
> :
> 
> 1.     , ,   .    ?
> ...


1. , ..              .  ,  " " -    .   .
2.

----------

, , ,  .
  ,    

1.     -              ?
2.       -  ,  .    ?     -        ?
3.  ,        ?
4.       , ..   ,        , ..    ?           ,     ?
5.       ?

----------


## mizeri

> , , ,  .
>   ,    
> 
> 1.     -              ?
> 2.       -  ,  .    ?     -        ?
> 3.  ,        ?
> 4.       , ..   ,        , ..    ?           ,     ?
> 5.       ?


1.   ,     -       .
2.  ,          ?   -  ,  .
3. 
4. .       :Big Grin:  :Wink: .         .   -                 .     .
5.      .     - ,   .          ,       .  -    .

----------

1.   -  , , 6%
2. --"--
4. ..  /   ,       ?       ?
5.

----------


## mizeri

> 1.   -  , , 6%
> 2. --"--
> 4. ..  /   ,       ?       ?
> 5.


1.   :
1)     -   30  . ,  -       25  ,    ( ..  25 , 25 , 25 ).    -  30 
2)       -  31   .
        (        ).
3)      -  20      
4)        30   .  

2.    .     .   - http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?108114

4.  :yes: 

5. :yes:

----------

!
 ,   6%,   .   72.50 -        . /    ( ).
   , ,      ,     :

1.   -  (-, -3)    .
2.     " "  - ,   ?
3.    ,         ()???
4.     ....        ,  ???  01.01.2011.
!

----------


## .

?
-      .

----------

, ., 
-,    2010.
-   1  2     .
-  3  , ..         ,   ,        .

----------


## .

> ,   ,        .


   .      ,  .
 -3  .     .      ,

----------

, . -.     :
1.     : 1)   - ; 2)   - ; 3)   - .
2.    ,  : 1) ; 2)

----------

:        ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

Andyko, ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

-   ?   ?          ?     ?     ? .

----------


## Andyko

;
;
 ;
        ;
    - 100

----------

Andyko,       ?      ?   -  ?
   .        ( -?),        (  ,     ?),      ,    ,    -. .   ?

----------

> - 100


    ,   ?

----------

.  .      .     .  .    .   . .  ?      ?

----------

, !

----------


## .

> 


 



> .      .     .  .


   .

----------

.,    ?
    ...

----------


## .

,  -12.

----------

.,  !

----------

> .


          ?

----------


## .

.      .
      ,    ,

----------

> .      .
>       ,    ,


 , .             ?      ,    ,        ?
 .    :    ?

----------


## .

.
  ,    .          -  ?

----------

1. ,    ,      ,      . +  , ?

2.    15%       ?     ,      - (. -4)?

----------


## .

1. .       ,    
2.  .   -  ,

----------

1.           ?
2.              ,        ?
3.   : ,   , .   ,  -  ?
4.     -     ?

----------


## .

1.        ,      .   -            
2.       .        
3. 
4.

----------

, .,  .  .

----------

, , (, ,  15%).   :
1.  
2.     
3.     
4.   
  -.         ,            - ?

----------

.

----------


## Andyko

1.  
2.  
3.   
4.

----------

, ,          ,    .   , .      ,     , ..  -  (  ...). ,    ,  .     :   (((

----------


## .

-?    ,      .     ?     ?

----------

, -.  -   ,      -   ,  ? 
     :
1.     -. ,  .    .
2.   -.       (?)
3.      , -.   -(?)
4.       (?)     . (?)
5.   -.  .

?  , . ,   ?

----------

: 
  18         ? 
    18  ,   -   -  - ,          ,       ?
, !

----------


## .

1

----------


## Lilya0902

!  !
  15%- :
1)          ,  ,  , , .  ..  .       ?
2)     ?

----------


## .

1.    ,       - ,   .
2. ..1 +

----------


## Lilya0902

1.        ?
2.    ,  ?

----------


## wererabbit

!    6%, -. 
  :   ,  ,          ? (  : Z-,  ,  ).

----------


## .

> Z-


.

----------


## irina00

, ,     ,    *Lilya0902* -    ?      ,   ,     ?

----------


## 83

!         ; , , , , , , .   .   ,     ,  ,    .       .  ,            .            .    .       . 60.23; 60.24.2

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## stdio

> ,   -     ,     .             .     -  (    125,    ).       :
> -         - ,    -     
> -       ?      ,    -,      ,   .
>           ?
> 
> , ,   .


125 -      . ..         125- .         .

----------


## Lilya0902

!  ,   -       ( ),  .             ?

----------

.    6% .    .       (  -1)   ( -3)     ,    ?

----------


## .

,   -3,   .
    ,  .   -1    ,    ,

----------

,      ( 6%, , /)
     /,   , 
               /?

----------


## .

.

----------

?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.   .

----------


## Feminka

**,     ?  -        .
_3.     ,   ,   5  6  :

)  ,    ;
)   -  -  ;
, ,  -   ;
)         (         -    ,         );
)   ,   ( ),  ;
)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
)  ,            ( )._

----------

?

----------


## Feminka



----------

> .    6% .    .       (  -1)   ( -3)     ,    ?


      ,    .  ?     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    .  ?     ?


  - ,   ,          ( -    **)..

----------

( ). - ,  93.05 (   ).    : *    , * .   ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## marychn1

!
, , .

      6% (       )
      .  /  .

1)    ?
2)           ?
3)      ,   ,        /? ( ,    ?)
4)       .,      ? (      .?)
5)       /? (   )

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

1. 
2. .          ,  .        
3. 
4.
5.   ,   
,   ?      ? ?

----------


## marychn1

*.*,   )  .




> ? ?


  (6%) ...   ?   :Embarrassment: 

2)     ,         ?
3)      " "    ?

----------


## .

,    .         -           .
  .         
   .        .

----------


## marychn1

:

    ,  ,  ,     ,      ?           +  ?

   .  ,   ,             ?

----------


## .

.      - 
       ,    4

----------


## marychn1

*.*,      .   :

1)     "   ",              , ..         , ? (           )

2)        ,       ?

----------


## marychn1

: http://www.r16.nalog.ru/ip/ip_nal_re...nalvd/3603328/

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## marychn1

*.*,      :yes:

----------

6%.
, .
  -    ,  -    /  -  30.09.2011,        (01.10.2011)    .
  ,   -   30.09.2011     ,  01.10.2011        .
 ,           ( -),        ( 30.09.2011),
       (01.10.2011)      
    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  - 30.09
   - 01.10

----------

> - 30.09
>    - 01.10


     ,      .
     ...
              ?           /?

----------


## Andyko

**,       ,           ,

----------

> **,       ,           ,


. .

----------


## 8989

6%   .
  ,  .

1. " ".   ?  6% ?
2. "      "-       .      ,     2-    2       3-       .       ?
3.  2   "    ".        ?     ?
     .?      ?
     .
4.   3  " ".
  .    .    ?

----------


## .

> "      "-       .


,      ?     3        :Embarrassment:

----------


## 8989

Excel   30  2005 .  167
( .  27  2006 .)

----------


## .

,

----------


## 8989

.

----------


## 8989

.,   .  ,   .

    6%   .

1.        ?     6%?

2.   " "  ,       ?

3.      "    " ?           .

----------


## .

1. 
2.    ,   
3.   .

----------


## 8989

1. ,  .
2.   ,   ?     ?
          ?
3.     (1,2,3,4)    ?
         ?
        ,   "  "      ?

    ...
   ,       ,  ,      ...

----------


## .

2.    ,    . 
3.   ,     ?       ,

----------

